# Project r33 Before and after..... :)



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

Hes the car when i first picked her up.. 










































And some pictures of it now at its current state only 2 months on, there was alot of the car missing, managed to find every panel in the same colour!!! :squintdan 


































After owning pulsars i thought this was the only way to go... I would have to say what a pleasure it has been and still is working on this car.. quality..

Sorry for all the questions i keep posting. as you can see i am building this car blind.. as i did'nt remove and parts off this car, just was a shame to break.. bringing one back to life... :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Do you already have a engine? And what about any further modifications?


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeh engines sat here, getting pistons and rod's fitted along with n1 oil and water pumps, then fun to begin after that..


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

good work sofar :thumbsup: 
hope to see the final product soon :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome work mate! that will look the b0ll0cks when its done. 

Well done.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Looking good so far fella :thumbsup:


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

i am going with the rota gtr white big dish wheels, while the engines out having all internals done, then everything else is bolt on play.. was a shame, to see it stripped


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice one, good going.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

Just bought another skyline rolling shell r33 gtr expect pictures up soon..


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

Some update picture's main part i am waiting on is the pistons then engine away for rebuild..


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like a bit of viagra is needed in the last pic LOL. 

Coming on a treat though mate, keep the pics coming!


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

yeh i need these parts asap before i lose insperation, wanna do everything to it while the engines out, but moneys not letting me!!! lol. 

Set of wheels will make the car also..


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

You have done well mate.

I'm re-sheeling my r32 at the mo but its a non standard colour so tracking down the panels has been a nightmare.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice to see one coming back together mate:bowdown1: 
Most of us tend to have a habit of pulling them apart........
Just one thing. Are they r32 gtr seats ?
thought the 33 had different fabric
Jay


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

nah they are gtr 33 seats.. yeh so many are stripping them to make more money i just want the pleasure of owning one and driving one!!! i also have another silver r33 gtr


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Two off them good man.

I was looking at this shell when it was up for sale.

So how long did it take you to track down all the bits you needed?


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

so far i have had the car fir about 4 months and this is how far i have got with it!! but i have traveled from devon to top end of scotland for parts for this gtr.. its going to be worth it in the end, i think i am going to move the other gtr on hav'nt got time to do it.. moving away and wanna get this finished first..


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey i know what you mean i will have been doing a bit of traveling already to get a few bits.

What is the plan with the sliver one?


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

Madden said:


> Hey i know what you mean i will have been doing a bit of traveling already to get a few bits.
> 
> What is the plan with the sliver one?


Going to sell it for a silly cheap price, moving to sweden to work so hav'nt got time to finish so it will have to go..


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice....


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

work is still carrying on, if i finish this, this is going for a engine run-in via stockholm!!!


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

*Crikey!*

is that the same car?????? if it is (assuming it is) - you sir, deserve a medal. for patience and determination, and for producing a factory fresh looking R33!!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

same car my friend, only had 4 months....  got another shell that i am selling


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Amazing rebuild!  It takes some skill. :bowdown1:


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks alot of work has gone in to this and i am still not finished the engine yet will be going in at the end of the month.. watch this space


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

From this 










to this



steven_c said:


>


Wow - very nice resurrection


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

wow - amazing - well done sir


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks guys wish i had more time to do the 2nd one aswell, engines going to do for its rebuild..


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:clap: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesy69 (Jul 27, 2007)

how much are you after for the silver shell mate?


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

£250 as i have just bought full suspension all round for it, pm me if intersted and i can arrange something


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Well done on the restoration job  How people like yourself can even think about taking on projects like that is beyond me. Well done, excellent job


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

cheers mate just takes alot of search and got to always think about the end result, love building the car too my spec and find the bad points of the car.. if any.. :clap:


----------



## jamesy69 (Jul 27, 2007)

did you sell your silver shell mate and any pics and details & is it 32 or 33?


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

the silver shell has just gone today just got picked up.. went for £50.. was a r33 gtr


----------



## jamesy69 (Jul 27, 2007)

just my luck it was just what I was looking for, you know if anyone else has 1 going cheap?


----------

